# How to flash/install ANDROID on windows tablet : Acer ONE S1003 2in1 (z8350 )



## kool (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I bought 2in1 touch enabled laptop cum tablet from flipkart. *"ACER ONE S1003"*, I am not happy with windows 10 performace. *Is there any stable working ANDROID rom available for this machine ?*

I am giving all details and link of this machine:

Processor ::: Intel® Atom™ x5-Z8350 1.4 GHz; Quad-core
RAM: 2GB DDR3L
ROM: 32GB (expandable slot for another 32-64gb card)
Screen:  10.1", HD (1280 x 800) resolution, multi touch IPS technology
OS: Windows 10 home

Product link : S1003-114M

Acer One 10 Atom Quad Core - (2 GB/32 GB EMMC Storage/Windows 10 Home) S1003 2 in 1 Laptop Rs.12999  Price in India - Buy Acer One 10 Atom Quad Core - (2 GB/32 GB EMMC Storage/Windows 10 Home) S1003 2 in 1 Laptop Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

You can try out remix os on a live usb drive and then decide if it is stable enough on your tablet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Try Ubuntu.
A guide as to how:Ubuntu on Acer Aspire Switch 10 · GitHub


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Try Ubuntu.
> A guide as to how:Ubuntu on Acer Aspire Switch 10 · GitHub



Since when does ubuntu = android rom?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since when does ubuntu = android rom?


There are no android roms available that is why.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> There are no android roms available that is why.


There is remix os. I've used it on my T200TA and it works quite well except the touch functionality was disabled on the last version I tried.


----------



## kool (Jul 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is remix os. I've used it on my T200TA and it works quite well except the touch functionality was disabled on the last version I tried.


Then whats the use of Remix OS if touch wont work ?


----------



## kool (Jul 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since when does ubuntu = android rom?


Does UBUNTU work flawlessly on intel Z8350 and 2GB rom ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2017)

kool said:


> Then whats the use of Remix OS if touch wont work ?


Touch used to work on builds previous than the one I tried. For the latest build, I don't have the time to try it else I would've posted my findings.


----------

